# Gran Habano Corojo Imperiales No. 5 Cigar Review - This Stick is a STUD!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If you are not faint @ heart and want a truly rich, robust, full bodied, full flavored smoke ~ step up! This smoke stands tall in a graduating cla...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Corojo Imperiales No. 5 Cigar Review - This Stick is a STUD!!!


----------

